# من صلوات الشهيدة آجنس قبل استشهادها



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*من صلوات الشهيدة آجنس قبل استشهادها
*





تحدَّث عنها القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان في كتابه عن البتولية فقال:

”لقد تحمَّلت الاستشهاد وهي في سِن الاثنتي عشرة سنة، عانت من كراهية المُضطهدين الذين لم يُشفِقوا على صِغَر سِنها ولم يرحموا جسدها الغض، ولكنها الصغيرة سِنًا والقليلة جسدًا، كانت عظيمة حقًا وكبيرة إيمانًا..

لكن كيف لهذا الجسد الصغير أن يثخن بالجِراح؟ كيف لهذا البدن الضعيف أن يتلقى ضربة السيف العنيفة، هل يقدِر هذا الجسد الضعيف على مُقاومة الحديد؟

لم ترهب أيدي الجلاَّدين القاسية الثقيلة، لم تهتز تحت وطأة السلاسِل الثقيلة التي لا يقوى على حِملها الرجال، مُقدمة جسدها كله لسيف الجلاَّد الهائِج، لم تكن تعرِف شيئًا عن الموت لكنها تهيَّأت له، كانت مُستعِدَّة أن تفتح ذراعيها للمسيح عند نيران التقدِمة، لكي تضع علامة الرب الغالِب (إذ قد رفعت عند استشهادها ذراعيها على علامة ومِثال الصليب)، وأن تضع عُنُقها ويديها في القيود الحديدية، لكن ما استطاع أي قيد أن يُعوِّق هذه الأطراف الرقيقة عن الانطلاق للأبدية، إنه استشهاد من نوع جديد!! فالعُمر لم يُكتمل بعد لكنه نضج للغلبة والنُّصرة، ومن الصعب أن يُناضِل ويُجاهِد لكنه من السهل أن يُكلَّل ويُتوج، لقد ملأت وشغلت بشجاعتها خدمة التعليم وهي بعد صغيرة، لم تكُن لتُسرِع الخُطى وهي عروس نحو حفل عُرسها، لم تُزيِّن رأسها بشعر عروسة مصفوف بل بالمسيح..

بكى الجميع وبقيت هي وحدها بلا دموع!! تعجب الجميع أنها هكذا ضحَّت بحياتها التي لم تكن قد استمتعت بها بعد! وها هي الآن تُقدِّمها كأنَّ بها قد شبعت من طول أيامها!!! قدَّمت حياتها ذبيحة في وقت لم تستطِع بالكلام أن تُقنِع الآخرين!!

أيَّة تهديدات تُرى الجلاَّد قد هدَّدها بها ليُرهِبها، وأيَّة وعود واغراءات تُرى تقدَّم بها إليها الرَّاغِبون في الزواج!! لكنها أجابت:

" سيكون جرحًا لعريس نفسي إن أنا نظرت إلى من يغريني فالذي اختارني أولًا لنفسه سيستقبلني، فلماذا تتباطأ أيها الجلاَّد؟! فلتقتُل هذا الجسد الذي تعشقه عيون الآخرين "، ووقفت أجنس الطفلة مُصلية، ثم أحنت رأسها للسياف، فارتجف الجلاَّد وارتعشت يداه كما لو كان هو المحكوم عليه بالموت وحينما ارتفعت ذِراعه لتهوى بالسيف، اهتز ذِراعه وشَحَبْ وجهه، أمَّا أجنس شهيدة المسيح فقد سلَّمت نفسها ثابِتة فَرِحة بشوشة لا ترهب مُنتظرة مُكافأة أبدية“.  

وفي اليوم الثامِن لاستشهادها تَرَاءَت في حِلم لوالديها، ومعها زُمرة من الفتيات الصغيرات، ومعها أيضًا حَمَلْ أشد بياضًا من الثلج، وقالت لهما: ”لا تحزنوا لموتي، بل افرحا لأني ظفرت بالإكليل“... وكانت لشهادتها أثر كبير في تعزية وتثبيت وامتداد المسيحية في القرون الأولى، بعد أن شهدت بصمودها وثباتها وإيمانها واحتمالها بفرح.. لذلك مدحها القديسون أمبروسيوس وأُغسطينوس وچيروم وغيرهم من الآباء.​


----------



## yousry zaki (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*صلاة رائعة فعلا
شكراااااااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك خدمتك*​​


----------

